# Live Plants Now At Finatics!!!



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Hello again everyone! Well I am getting into selling "live aquarium plants" and "community fish" on a much larger scale now! So here is a sampling of what will be available for FRIDAY JUNE 25th! I apologize to anyone who read this earlier but my supplier informed me earlier today that my shipment has been held up and I will not be recieving it until next week! Thanks for looking and hope to see many of you soon! mb

LIVE PLANTS: 
-aponogeton crispus $3.99
-aponogeton natans $3.99
-aponogeton undulatus $3.99
-aponogeton boivanianus $14.99
-aponogeton longiplumosus $14.99
-aponogeton ulvaceus $14.99
-crinum thaianum $7.99
-echinodorus rose $11.99
-echinodorus osiris $11.99
-echinodorus bhleri $4.99
-bananna plants $3.99
-red tiger lotus $7.99
-anubias nana $9.99
-anubias barteri $9.99
-anubias congensis $9.99
-cryptocorne balansae/bunched $5.99
-cryptocorne becketti/bunched $5.99
-cryptocorne ponditerfolia/bunched $5.99
-cryptocorne wendti/bunched $5.99
-microsorium "java ferns"/bunched $5.99
-saggitaria/bunched $3.99
-vallisineria/bunched - 2-3 kinds! $3.99 
-giant hygrophilla/bunched $3.99
-sunset hygrophilla/bunched $3.99
-green hygrophilla/bunched $3.99
-red ludwigia/bunched $3.99
-elodia/bunched $3.99
-ambulia/bunched $3.99
-wisteria/bunched $3.99
-hornworth/bunched $3.99
-pennyworth/bunched $3.99
-moss balls $9.99 each
-riccia in cups $4.99
-java moss in cups $4.99
thats all for now! thanks for your continued support! mb

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
599 Kennedy Road in Scarborough
-just minutes from Kennedy Subway
-just minutes south of HWY 401
CLOSED MONDAYS AND TUESDAYS for service calls!
OPEN WEDNESDAY TO FRIDAY 11am TO 9pm
OPEN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY 11am TO 5pm
416-265-2026


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Insane Quality! Exceptional Prices!
Mike is the guy to see!
A+++

-A.J.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

could you guys get any more mosses, like weeping moss or anything like that?


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

SORRY for the unexpected delays! the plant shipment has been put off until next week for arrival due to some complications on the shippers end! Anyways he has promised me a full order and will have it all ready for June 25th.... thanks for your understanding! mb

ps... I need latin names of plants... the list I order from is all in latin names! sorry.... thanks again.. mb


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

finatics said:


> ps... I need latin names of plants... the list I order from is all in latin names! sorry.... thanks again.. mb


buy a book...there's plenty to choose from


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I want some aponogeton crispus (Ruffled Sword) - is the origin on that Sri Lanka?

W


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is a site Mike that has some plants pictures and names. Someone that knows plants better might supply a better site http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=FAP/CTGY/AP

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

h_s said:


> buy a book...there's plenty to choose from


Harold. Thank you for cracking me up. I really needed it.


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

HA HA! LOL.... anyways... I have a few books good books already including the Tropica ones! HOWEVER if someone wants something then I want them (the customer!) to get me the latin name so it will make my life easier... no offence to the person(s) who want things but I have too much to do already and you can save me time too cause if you know the common name then you probably know the latin name! and as you know Harold and Pablo there can be several names attached to a common name! for example... a "lemon cichlid" lmao right back at ya! thanks everyone! mb


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

What kills me is that the darn scientists can't stop mucking about with the taxonomic hierarchy. Ergo, even the Latin names change. And could someone get around to giving Hap. Species #44 a name, before they rename everything else six times. And there's a pile of L-numbers Loricariid sp. needing names too. Thanks. 

W


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> What kills me is that the darn scientists can't stop mucking about with the taxonomic hierarchy. Ergo, even the Latin names change. And could someone get around to giving Hap. Species #44 a name, before they rename everything else six times. And there's a pile of L-numbers Loricariid sp. needing names too. Thanks.
> 
> W


Taxonomy is a little bit more complicated than that man.

Hap species 44 doesn't have a name because it hasn't been morphologically classified properly. Neither have many pleco species. If you're not sure it's an ancistrus you can't very well shove it in the ancistrus family.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I know. I'm just making fun of the scientists a bit. 

For you chemistry geeks out there, Species 44 reminds me of the number-named elements in the periodic table, like "Unununium - UUU (111)".

W


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I know. I'm just making fun of the scientists a bit.
> 
> For you chemistry geeks out there, Species 44 reminds me of the number-named elements in the periodic table, like "Unununium - UUU (111)".
> 
> W


I'll tell you one they definitely screwed up though.


























Top- Cupido
Middle- Bolivian Ram
Bottom- Ram/Blue Ram

Don't the top two fish look like they should be in the same genus? Why are altispinosus Mikrogeophagus and not Biotodoma?
Certainly the Bolivian Ram has infinitely more in common morphologically in every perceivable way with the cupido than the ramirezi.

Sorry for the treadcrapp.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I wonder what the tooth morphology is like between those species.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The morphology is considered to be primary evidence of descent, and among other things, helps to build a taxonomic table based on common ancestry. However, morphology considers so many internal and not-visible-to-the-eye aspects, that it can be hard for a non-expert to understand why they did what they did. I am sure that if you interview Heiko Bleher, for example, he can probably tell you that there are times classifications get disputed. If a classification is undisputed, chances are it is the only thing that fits all the data that they have. When they don't have a fit, they do what they did here, and they raise a new genus.

W


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> The morphology is considered to be primary evidence of descent, and among other things, helps to build a taxonomic table based on common ancestry. However, morphology considers so many internal and not-visible-to-the-eye aspects, that it can be hard for a non-expert to understand why they did what they did. I am sure that if you interview Heiko Bleher, for example, he can probably tell you that there are times classifications get disputed. If a classification is undisputed, chances are it is the only thing that fits all the data that they have. When they don't have a fit, they do what they did here, and they raise a new genus.
> 
> W


We can now (when the interest and funding is available) use molecular phylogenetics to help us clarify problems in morphological taxonomy.

I'd still be interested in seeing the tooth morphology of the 3 aforementioned species.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> I'll tell you one they definitely screwed up though.
> 
> Top- Cupido
> Middle- Bolivian Ram
> ...


"Looks like" is never good enough, because convergent evolution is so common. Two species that have similar life styles may look closely related yet can be very far distant taxonomically. Going by "looks like", you could put the west African genus Anomalochromis in with your rams, and members of the sunfish family in with Archocentrus cichlids and many central and west African tilapias and for that matter, even the Indian and some Madagascan cichlids. The most visible distinction between cichlids and sunfish is the number of nostrils, but their most recent common ancestor was way way back into the Mesozoic, since cichlids are in the division that moved from marine to freshwater and sunfish are in the division that was always freshwater.

Fish taxonomists have to look at tiny details of skeleton, fins and scales to infer phylogeny, and as Darkside says, molecular work sometimes reveals surprises.

There are a lot of classic examples of convergent evolution. One is the wolf and the Tasmanian wolf (a marsupial). The skulls look superficially almost identical, but the component bones are completely different. The animals are separated by perhaps 100 million years of evolution, but both are cursorial hunters, a very specialized way of making a living.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Let us know when the shipment comes in! 

W


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

the shipment has now arrived!!!! come and check out what else we may have for you at the store! I promise you won't be disappointed!!! thanks for all your continued support! mb


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi this plants are still on sale?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you open today (July 2nd) with normal store hours?


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

sorry for the late replies! I am always closed every holiday and open normal business hours as posted.... thanks for your continued support... mb


----------

